# Mathews For Life !!!



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought that I would be a butt , just because there was a Martin and BowTech thread!


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

There might be faster bows, but there aren't any that are smoother or better looking IMO. Unless someone makes a bow as smooth as a Mathews that looks just as good, I won't be leaving anytime soon :shade:


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Love Mine!!!!!!!!!*

I Love my 3 Mathews.

Conquest 3 for all outdoor tournaments.
Ovation for indoors.
Classic for hunting.

Oops.....Almost forgot my Genesis Pro......My,"Wanna shoot for sodas bow?"

SLash


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

So first Mat steals the one-cam idea (dual-feed, blah, blah, blah ), and now you try to steal M4L too. Shame on you shameless people. Learn what real PRIDE is.


  :wink: :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> So first Mat steals the one-cam idea (dual-feed, blah, blah, blah ), and now you try to steal M4L too. Shame on you shameless people. Learn what real PRIDE is.
> 
> 
> :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

DarrinM said:


>


The sad thing is _they_ probably don't get _it_.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've got a ticket to ride this train! :thumb:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I've got a ticket to ride this train! :thumb:


The slow-moving switchback train....Hop on board the Bullet train.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> Hop on board the Bullet train.:wink:


No thanks, I'd rather take a Bullet to the head. 

:mg:


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*Count me in!*

I will be a Conquest shooter for life so I guess that makes me a Mathews for life member:darkbeer: 

But I do like and will buy other companies bows but I will never ever get rid of my Conquest.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> No thanks, I'd rather take a Bullet to the head.
> 
> :mg:


Go play with a BT....you'll end up with somethin' to the head. :wink: 


Just kidding BT "groupies".


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> So first Mat steals the one-cam idea (dual-feed, blah, blah, blah ), and now you try to steal M4L too. Shame on you shameless people. Learn what real PRIDE is.
> 
> 
> :wink: :wink:




Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute...... Martin still makes bows :mg:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

PABowhunt4life said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute...... Martin still makes bows :mg:


Yep...none of this start a company, sell the company, start another company stuff.  

Its still Martin, as in M4L.:shade:


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I just bought my first mathews! Its the LX


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Mathews 4 Life is right!!!


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

apex will never go it shoots to good. even thow i get side tracked ill always have at least one mathews. besides half my close say mathews on them.


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to see all the jealousy out of you Martin folks, what with your pros jumping ship and all. Can't blame them, they just want to step up in the world!!!!!:wink:


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

I own three Mathews and don't think I would ever change.


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

ohhhhh meeeeeee!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*This will be a first for me*

Im not even looking forward to next years bows

APEX7 is the bow for me


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Yup*

In there!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My Bow*

We go great together


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Get Real*

Although I love my Barnsdales and my Prestige, nothing is forever but true love and herpes.
Jbird


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jbird said:


> nothing is forever but true love and herpes.
> Jbird


Having a flare up, perhaps! Some things penicilin can kill!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> No thanks, I'd rather take a Bullet to the head.
> 
> :mg:


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

SB1Hunter said:


> I just bought my first mathews! Its the LX


Ditto the LX. You very well may never need to buy another!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

WELCOME ABOARD MICHAEL BRADEN :teeth:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Not Hardly*



heilman181 said:


> Having a flare up, perhaps! Some things penicilin can kill!


To have a flare up you would have to be exposed to the virus. LOL
Guilty on the true love part. 35 years and counting. 

Jbird


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jbird said:


> Guilty on the true love part. 35 years and counting.
> 
> Jbird


Congrats, heck that is almost rare anymore!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

You can say that again MATHEWS 4 LIFE


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Gigady Gigady Gigady Gigady Gigady Gigady !!!!!!


----------



## drawlyk (Feb 26, 2006)

*Switchback XT and Ovation.......*

Had to sell the Apex but I'll get a 07 model once they're out.......Amen.....Mathews for life.....


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

i hope you guys have fun shooting heavy, slow, and overpriced bows for the rest of your lives........baaaaaaaaaaaa goes the sheep


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

I'm there right now. A total of five Mathews have live at my house so far. I would like to see Elite get there act together and Ross pick up some speed. If that happens I may have to give another company a try.

Mr. ****, that was a very productive post. NOT


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr.**** said:


> i hope you guys have fun shooting heavy, slow, and overpriced bows for the rest of your lives........baaaaaaaaaaaa goes the sheep


Mr. ****, I just wanted to let you know that Mathews (along with some other companies) markets that lil' Genesis that you shoot! :wink: Pull more than 25 pounds and it will not be so slow.


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Too many good bow companies and too many good bows to claim to be "any company" for life. Its like being a Ford or Chevy person when there are other trucks out there that are way better. Sticking with an inferior product is stupid. It is good for companies to see people jump ship, it cause them to take notice and keep improving and innovating.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Mr.**** said:


> i hope you guys have fun shooting heavy, slow, and overpriced bows for the rest of your lives........baaaaaaaaaaaa goes the sheep


    



Mr.**** said:


> July 5th, 2006, 07:50 AM
> Mr.****
> Registered User Join Date: Oct 2005
> Location: lafayette, Louisiana
> ...


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh NO! "You sank _his_ battleship!"


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have owned 2 mathews for over 6 years and I shoot all sorts of bows each year and nothing else compares to the smoothness or quietness...If u shoot something else its because your local bow shop doesnt carry Mathews


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> Oh NO! "You sank _his_ battleship!"


hey, that thing was a piece. i shot it for one year and had to change the limbs twice. it has been in a closet for years. i sold it on ebay because i would have felt bad selling it to someone i know. i got $340 for it too! thank you matthews's marketing team.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

heilman181 said:


> I thought that I would be a butt , just because there was a Martin and BowTech thread!


while there may be threads about bowtech and martin.....

the M4L is more than just threads...its a way of life....and a lifestyle that will be copied but never duplicated....

im here with mathews lifer right now...and even he cant hide the twinkle of jelously that he has seen on the M4L train.....

mathews is a great company....and if your not shooting for MARTIN....you should feel no shame on the mathews ride.....:wink: 

M4L often copied.....never duplicated.....


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr.**** said:


> hey, that thing was a piece. i shot it for one year and had to change the limbs twice. it has been in a closet for years. i sold it on ebay because i would have felt bad selling it to someone i know. i got $340 for it too! thank you matthews's marketing team.


So instead you robbed someone you didn't know! Dishonesty is dishonesty whether you know them or not. Is that the ONLY Mathews you ever owned? Slow, heavy ..... is a bold statement having only owned one Mathews. EVERY bow manufacturer has potential to create a lemon now and then.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

all hype


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

tcooll77 said:


> all hype


tell that to Michael Braden


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

the whole forlife is hype didnt say anything about the bows ...id shoot one


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

tcooll77 said:


> the whole forlife is hype didnt say anything about the bows ...id shoot one


Gotcha! Comment withdrawn!


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

The last time I pledged "for life" it didn't go so well 
Not making the same mistake anytime soon.


----------



## mathewmartin (Aug 9, 2006)

Are Mathews and Bowtech threads allowed to be hijacked by Martin shooters? The Bowtech one got put right off here to somewhere else. Seems wrong to me.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tronjo said:


> The last time I pledged "for life" it didn't go so well
> Not making the same mistake anytime soon.


Mathews - "until death do us part!"


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Mathews bows are very good bows and well built. However, Martin is every bit as good and are built as well or better. Some will find the features on a Mathews more to their liking and some will prefer the Martin.

However, please remember who is hosting this site free of charge.

You wouldn't want to invite someone into your home and have them critisize you and your family. Please respect our host.

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i should of said that in the first place :darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mathews.....*


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

bowtech was first and always will be copycats :laugh: 





heilman181 said:


> I thought that I would be a butt , just because there was a Martin and BowTech thread!


----------



## compoundpuller (Jan 21, 2006)

*Bows*

I have owned them all and I will say that mathews are excellent bows but all of them are overpriced; martin bows,though some of them are high dollar as well, does build quality bows for a price that the average hunter can afford; and by the way, martin is the OLDEST company that is 50 years strong; that alone is a testimony to their credit; I am swtiching back{I think I can say that!} to martin  :darkbeer:


----------



## Padeerslayer (Mar 19, 2005)

*Bowtech for me*

Mathews makes a very fine bow indeed. Very smooth, accurate, forgiving, and rather easy to shoot. However very "slow" for a short draw shooter(27"dl) and a nightmare to paper tune!:mg: I know," If you want speed buy a blackmax 2." I owned one. Fast but radical. I've bought a new Mathews for the last 5 or 6 years. This year, I'll have my Tribute and/or Allegiance in the tree w/ me. Fast ,forgiving, accurate and rather easy to paper tune!:wink: Just my $.02


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

while all you people spend countless hours on the internet bashing each others bows, Ill be in the woods scouting and killing big bucks. Who care what one another shoots. Shoot what you want shoot and spend your time shooting that bow and trying to get close to warry game. Isnt that what bowhunting is about?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

I like, and shoot a Mathews currently. Unless Mathews starts sending me bows for free, I aint loyal. :teeth:


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

I have shot Mathews, Martin, Parker, Reflex, Diamond, Bear, and Hoyt.
I like them all except Parker, I don't like their draw cycle, to harsh. But the one and only advantage the I think is a mind changer in my mind is that Diamond/BOWTECH give you a "birth certifacate" with their bows. On this there is the IBO that that bow shot when they shot it before it came to you.
This is truth in advertising in my mind and it has sold some Diamonds for me.
Not bashing on anyone just giveing my oppinion.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dorris said:


> bowtech was first and always will be copycats :laugh:



First for what???


----------



## Hayseedcaver (Jan 15, 2006)

Bows will come and bows will go, but I will never get rid of my Mathews Conquest Light! (wanna be buried with it)


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Mathews For Life*

3 for now thinking about a fourth. either a switchback xt or apex 7. they got me hooked.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Me --> '05 Switchback
'05 Rootbeer LX

Wife --> '05 Black Chery LX soon to be replaced with a Mustang

Sons --> Black Mini-Genesis


I thought about switching to Martin, but all the M4L people on here keep telling us that we "don't get it" or "probably won't get it". I get "elitism" if that is what they are talking about. 

JoelC was cool as crap to me when I called to ask about my wife's old Phantom. As a matter of fact, most of the Martin people on here seem pretty cool. I just like Matt Mcpherson's story, and his guitars.....:wink:


----------



## bigbuck1976 (Jul 15, 2006)

i have shot alot of bows when i shoot one all set up faster than my balck max 2 i will buy it


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

*mathews*

Apex 7 works for me........



alot of immatations out there........


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

PABowhunt4life said:


> There might be faster bows, but there aren't any that are smoother or better looking IMO. Unless someone makes a bow as smooth as a Mathews that looks just as good, I won't be leaving anytime soon :shade:


The Black Ice


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

*touchy, touchy*



AllenRead said:


> Mathews bows are very good bows and well built. However, Martin is every bit as good and are built as well or better. Some will find the features on a Mathews more to their liking and some will prefer the Martin.
> 
> However, please remember who is hosting this site free of charge.
> 
> ...



Your the one that entered the Mathews thread. The forums are open to everyone to critize or praise their bows of choice. I am sure the PR at martin is understanding of that , as long as it is tactfully done. Besides, martin is the one the let their standards slide and then try to catch up to the main three.:smile: :tongue:


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

compoundpuller said:


> ... and by the way, martin is the OLDEST company that is 50 years strong; that alone is a testimony to their credit; I am swtiching back{I think I can say that!} to martin  :darkbeer:



Martin is old, no doubt about that... but there is older. Hoyt just celebrated their 75th anniversary in 2006.


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

I love my Mathews Prestige. Very smooth, very quiet , very fast, really handsome looking. Pretty well perfect.:thumbs_up :smile:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Martin is old, no doubt about that... but there is older. Hoyt just celebrated their 75th anniversary in 2006.



just casue a company is old doesn't make them better...


lets face it there are alot of good bows out there some people just prefer some over others.......


just to set the record straight Pearson is the oldest company out there......


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

LHpuncher said:


> just casue a company is old doesn't make them better...


Never said that. Was just pointing out Martin isn't the oldest around at 50 yrs of age.


----------



## PDR (Jan 17, 2007)

matforme said:


> Too many good bow companies and too many good bows to claim to be "any company" for life. Its like being a Ford or Chevy person when there are other trucks out there that are way better. Sticking with an inferior product is stupid. It is good for companies to see people jump ship, it cause them to take notice and keep improving and innovating.


yep should be M4N mathews/martin for now
I think mext year I will be R4N (Ross)
I shoot mathews now but the ross is a smoother bow and better value IMO but hey I thought I was goin to be H4L


----------



## L.O.T.10R (Dec 12, 2006)

well, I own 2 bows;
1. Martin saber-dyna cam (1 year old)
2. Mathews switchback xt (2 months)

other than different look, the only different thing I noticed about this 2 bows is, saber cost me $320, switchback xt cost me $730. and i think i'm much confortable shooting saber. i'm going to sell my switchback xt and go for IRON MACE (HCA) soon:shade: . and i refuse to ride SLOW train.
_________________________________________
MARTIN SABER 60#, 27.5"
MATHEWS SWITCHBACK XT 60#, 27.5"

NOTE: LOVE ARCHERY, NOT BOW BRAND.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

*why buy the sb*



L.O.T.10R said:


> well, I own 2 bows;
> 1. Martin saber-dyna cam (1 year old)
> 2. Mathews switchback xt (2 months)
> 
> ...


Then you were foolish to buy the sb. I guess you have the money to throw around. You may want to check some back ground on those HCA bows. the dealer in my neck of the woods stopped selling them for a couple years because the risers would warp.
_________________________________________


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> So first Mat steals the one-cam idea (dual-feed, blah, blah, blah ), and now you try to steal M4L too. Shame on you shameless people. Learn what real PRIDE is.
> 
> 
> :wink: :wink:


That's funny. I thought he was the first one to make the one-cam idea actually work.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I've got a ticket to ride this train! :thumb:


 So you are saying you like to follow.:wink:


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

Limey said:


> I will be a Conquest shooter for life so I guess that makes me a Mathews for life member:darkbeer:
> 
> But I do like and will buy other companies bows but I will never ever get rid of my Conquest.


Agreed, I have owned a lot of Mathews bows and I finally found the bow I would never give up, and that's the Prestige.

I am getting the new Cardiac from Ross (shot it and loved it) and I also own a Hoyt. So I enjoy all makes and manufacturers of bows, but my Prestige will be with me forever.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

hambini said:


> Then you were foolish to buy the sb. I guess you have the money to throw around. You may want to check some back ground on those HCA bows. the dealer in my neck of the woods stopped selling them for a couple years because the risers would warp.
> _________________________________________




A little research on your end will also reveal some pertainate information. Richard (AT member fastpassthrough) took over HCA and has been working hard to revamp the company. HCA of 07 is not the same HCA as that of the past some odd years.


----------

